# Bearded dragon headbutts window and try's climbing walls



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

As title says. Not sure why she is doing this.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe wants to come out for some reason. It's not too hot in the viv?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

as above. If her temp are ok does she have enough space ? or maybe she just wants to come out. Double check her set up to be sure though, better to be safe and all that ...


----------



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here temps are ok. She has enough space. When she comes out she hides. I'm thinking she don't have a great hiding place in her Viv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Try covering the glass or using a tint film on it so the little guy can distinguish between glass, which it can't get out, and an open space, which it can. It may also be that it can see a reflection but it's more likely that it wants to explore as it can see out. 

In my opinion it's not that they want out for cuddles or food or anything like that. It's purely down to the fact that they can't get their little heads around the invisible force that is stopping them from exploring. 



Gavin.


----------



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> Try covering the glass or using a tint film on it so the little guy can distinguish between glass, which it can't get out, and an open space, which it can. It may also be that it can see a reflection but it's more likely that it wants to explore as it can see out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you no where I can get glass Tint from ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee211093 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ebay

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I would presume Halfords would do it. But you will also find a huge array of car accessory shops online that will do it and I would guess it will be on Ebay and Amazon. 

I've never used it in vivariums before but I'm thinking about trying it as there are a few WC species that I have that just can't seem to settle. 



Gavin.


----------



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

Will look online to see what's out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

If you do decide to get it I would be interested to hear how you get on with it and whether, or not, the Beardie calms down.



Gavin.


----------



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've read that it can give a bigger reflection so I really don't no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

It might I suppose. I probably will try it soon so will let you know if you decide against it.



Gavin.


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

It would give a bigger reflection, but seriously why bother. Your beardie probably wants to explore but gets agoraphobic when out in the big wide world. Our cat is a house cat, but when she manages to dart out the door, she dives under a bush by the door and stays there until we say in then she runs in. My beardie WON'T stay in his viv, yes his temps are fine, he has space and a place to hide. Mine's just a nosy bugger. I open the glass when he scrabbles at it, he comes out onto the sofa then he'll either stay on the sofa with me and just go in and out his viv whenever he feels like it, or (most of the time) he'll jump on the back of the sofa, onto an ottoman, onto the floor then either beelines for the kitchen, or now he's found the stairs, straight up them (thats a funny site to watch) but when he first came out of his viv, he did nothing just sat there. 

So let yours out, let her do her thing, just keep an eye on her as she will cool down so will need putting back, or as I do, if the sun is out, I put him on his viv or the kitchen window sill to bask in the sun's rays, and he loves that.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

oldmandon said:


> but seriously why bother.


To relieve your lizard of stress. To halt/prevent 'nose-rub'. To stop irritating scratching noises. To stop your glass being scratched. To stop your lizard wearing it's claws away. But I suppose none of these are concerning.




oldmandon said:


> My beardie WON'T stay in his viv, yes his temps are fine, he has space and a place to hide.


It won't stay in because YOU let it out, to no benefit to the Dragon. Maybe if you tried to cover up the glass it would stay in it's vivarium and not constantly want out to sit on the sofa.


Also it ain't always as easy saying just let it out and then pop it back in. Certainly not in my case. Many of my animals that scratch at the glass and 'window surf' are wild caught. So are very skittish, extremely fast and many are smaller than an owl's penis. It's one of the reasons I'm not a fan of complete glass and plastic vivariums. Covering, as opposed to opening, the vivarium doors is a must with many nervous WC, and sometimes CB, species.



Gavin.


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> To relieve your lizard of stress. To halt/prevent 'nose-rub'. To stop irritating scratching noises. To stop your glass being scratched. To stop your lizard wearing it's claws away. But I suppose none of these are concerning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why bother was in relation to this particular beardie, which I'm assuming is captive bred, I wasn't refering to your collection as I have no idea what you have, except they are mostly wild caught. Mine goes in on his own accord. Why should he be restricted to his viv if he wants to come out. Australia is a little bigger than my viv, not much I grant you, but a little, and a bit more interesting. Wearing his claws away? no more so than walking on sand rock or wood, oh and by the way, they need to wear a bit or they get deformed from being too long. No benefit to the dragon? In who's eyes? Yes wild caught will be more skittish because their not in their natural environment, so it's to be expected, and in this instance then by all means cover the glass so they can't see out, but then you can't see in, so whats the point of having them, may as well leave them where they were to enjoy a stress free life, except for worrying when the next person was going to try and catch them to be put in a dark Viv. Small lizards generally do move quickly, they have to to avoid predation, I have some dwarf day geckos in a glass viv (sorry) whilst they are small, I'm not sure how small in relation to an owls penis never having seen one, they hide only when I open the viv doors to put the food in, but as soon as they hear the latch click they are on the hunt. 
As for nervous, all animals are nervous around humans, as we generally hunt/kill or capture them, or something bigger than themselves incase they get eaten. Puppies kittens, fish, mice, birds, horses the list goes on, but with more interaction they become used to you and tamer allowing more and better interaction. So yes, why bother to cover the glass with film, which will come off anyway or scratch badly every time you open the doors to feed your reptiles.
You may not like all glass or plastic vivs, and probably don't like the mesh ones either, but thousands do and their retiles I'm guessing are doing just fine because they are being cared for the best their owners can (in most cases). I would also hazard a guess that there has been a fair amount of research and development by these companies that build and sell these all glass plastic mesh vivs, before they decided to do so, or are they just interested in making money with no concern for the animals going in them or the people buying them.


----------



## itsmissjones (Feb 4, 2015)

How old is she. Have you checked if she's gravid. Sounds very reminiscent of my beardie. Clawing at EVERYTHING even when out her viv. And more headbobs then you can imagine. If she doesn't calm down after a week or so pop to the vets. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I think someone here is missing the point... yes its fine to let the beardie out for a bit but it needs the heat and light in its viv. Also it may not be practical to have it out all the time, pets children, work... the list of reasons goes on.
I think in any case that we should all be able to agree that a reptile should have almost all of its needs met and be able to be content within its enclosure. If covering the glass temporarily helps them to adjust then there is every point in using the method.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

@ op... What substrate did you settle on in the end ? Extra digging opportunities could help and if there is a chance she is gravid maybe a lay box is in order just incase (if soil isnt on offer to dig in already).


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

Fizz said:


> I think someone here is missing the point... yes its fine to let the beardie out for a bit but it needs the heat and light in its viv. Also it may not be practical to have it out all the time, pets children, work... the list of reasons goes on.
> I think in any case that we should all be able to agree that a reptile should have almost all of its needs met and be able to be content within its enclosure. If covering the glass temporarily helps them to adjust then there is every point in using the method.


Mine is only out if i'm around. i have no children at home anymore, this may give a indication of my age. I am fully aware about his need for heat and UVB and he's only ever out for 20mins max per time. When and if he slows down and stops I pick him up (unless he's on the sofa) and put him back where he basks and warms up, but most of the time I'll put him back if I think he's been out long enough and getting cool (unless he's basking in full sunlight (rare in this country admitted) then I'll leave him to benefit from the suns rays). 
Using tint film or spray will be wasted as it will scratch and peel. It is not designed for this sort of thing, it is designed for windows that don't open. Look at cars where it's on the side windows, scratches running up and down from opening, also look at the back window where the de-mister is, crinkled and peeling. Use card cut to fit if you must block off the beardies vision. It didn't work with mine anyway, still wants out.
Yes I totally agree that ANY animal should get almost all of it's needs from it's enclosure, and thats why I'm planning full bio not just sand for mine, but theres nothing wrong with a bit of extra stimulation and exploration. I'm not here to argue just to point out there is no reason why the OP's beardie cannot come out should he chose to let it out.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I should perhaps make myself clear. I wasnt in anyway suggesting that you are doing anything wrong and of course the op can let his beardie out if he wants to. I was simply stating that it may not be practical for HIM to let his beardie out whenever it scratches. I have never used a glass tint or over up method but i have never had the need. I certainly wouldnt write it off as a temporary measure and the are other ways to block the glass (like you said) a tint from a car shop may not be a great solution but was offered up as an option. I would probably prefer to use a cloth over the front instead. 
As i said before i dont think there is any reason for the op not to try whatever methods he thinks may help his beardie settle in.


----------



## EllsBells (Jul 7, 2015)

mine did this out of the blue. Food, temps and everything was good. I took her to the vet and they scanned her, and she had eggs (unfertilised ) and she was looking for somewhere to lay them. She only look slightly larger than normal. Maybe she is gravid


----------



## Andyc58 (Jun 20, 2015)

What temps would you have basking spot. Mine will only bask if the temp is 36 degrees. Anything hotter she don't want to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

